# AZ Wine Makers Meeting on Aug 27



## gregmg (Aug 23, 2011)

AZ Wine Makers will be meeting in Mesa, Arizona this Saturday (August 27) at 2:30PM. All members are encouraged to attend. If you're in Arizona and you're not a member, why not join? If you are a member but didn't get the meeting notice, send me a message for the details.


----------



## Mike89T (Sep 10, 2011)

gregmg said:


> AZ Wine Makers will be meeting in Mesa, Arizona this Saturday (August 27) at 2:30PM. All members are encouraged to attend. If you're in Arizona and you're not a member, why not join? If you are a member but didn't get the meeting notice, send me a message for the details.



Where can I go to find out more information on the club?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## gregmg (Sep 10, 2011)

For more information you can send me a PM through this site, an email to greg (at)goldminemtn(dot) com, or contact me through our website at www.azwinemakers.com.


----------



## Mike89T (Sep 10, 2011)

Great! Thanks Greg


----------

